# SIRIUS XM has more listeners than originally thought!



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

So says the link below.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...an-35-million-premium-listeners-81475652.html


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Than who originally thought? Sirius XM has always promoted having 35 million listeners, but of course nobody believed them. Now there's some truth that their marketing wasn't a gimmick.


----------

